# re-applying danish oil



## tsb (10 Feb 2008)

I have some beech cabinets,which have been finished with danish oil. I want to re-apply some more oil as they are a few years old now, so the question is-- do I just re-apply the oil on top of old or do I prepare the cabinets first. If so, how and what with? Any advice will be much appreciated


----------



## Sgian Dubh (10 Feb 2008)

tsb":3fsjpsy7 said:


> ... I want to re-apply some more oil as they are a few years old now, ... do I prepare the cabinets first. If so, how and what with? Any advice will be much appreciated



The chances are the surface is dirty and somewhat contaminated so the fresh finish won't want to adhere to that. 

Try and find an inconspicuous area and clean it with 0000 wire wool or a grey nylon abrasive pad soaked in white spirit. Scrub lightly with the grain and keep refreshing the white spirit in the abrasive. Wipe off afterwards with a clean dry lint free cloth.

Let the area dry and apply your new Danish oil. If you're happy with the results of your test go ahead and do the lot. Slainte.


----------



## SP (10 Feb 2008)

I did just that with a coffee table, and found that the second time I 'finished' it, I had the look that I was aiming for the first time two years ago!

Stephen


----------

